

Beyond The iPhone: A World of Opportunity (An absolute joke) - davewun
http://www.mobileindustryreview.com/2010/03/beyond-the-iphone-a-world-of-opportunity.html

======
olefoo
I think that's the most wretched tech article I've read this month.

